# Sean Hayes Equine



## WeeLassie (30 January 2018)

Anyone on here bought from Sean Hayes Equine in Tralee, Ireland?


----------



## stormox (11 February 2018)

Pmd u. Not a good experience.


----------



## MuffettMischief (4 May 2021)

Dragging up an old thread but has anyone had any experience of this guy recently?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (6 May 2021)

As a dentist he's very good - no experience of him as a dealer I'm afraid


----------



## WexIre (27 May 2021)

stormox said:



			Pmd u. Not a good experience.
		
Click to expand...

Hi just wondering what was your bad experience with this man? Currently having a situation myself. Thanks


----------



## Summer Breeze (24 June 2021)

I would be interested too, as he has been recommended to me for buying a first horse/pony


----------



## stormox (5 October 2021)

WexIre said:



			Hi just wondering what was your bad experience with this man? Currently having a situation myself. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Pmd you - sorry only just saw your post


----------

